# Pallet Craft: Never buying wood filler again!



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello All,

This is not a new tip, but I thought I’d mention it in my blog anyways. For more projects and tips go to my blog series: *Pallet Craft! *

Ok so working with pallets is not always perfect, the wood is definately not top grade by any means and I will not pretend it is. So occasionally you are going to want to use a wood filler at some point. Now Elmer’s, as well as Varathane and Rustoleum sell wood filler that is pretty good, but the cost can add up significantly and this is especially so if you are an active wood worker. So here is my “not new but surprisingly overlooked” method.

*Step 1:* Collect saw dust.

As you produce wood products saw dust will have the tendency to build up around you. Why not use all of it?

*Step 2:* Get some wood glue!

That’s right, just get some wood glue from any reataillers such as Titebond or Elmer’s.

*Step 3:* Mix, apply and sand.

Mix together some wood glue with your saw dust (best in smaller batches to prevent waste) and apply it to your application. Allow to dry, and sand it down.

*Finished!*

After your application is dry apply your stain or finish and you will never be able to tell that it is actually just a glue and sawdust filler mix.

*Enjoy your savings!* and see more at *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I find it works OK for small imperfections; I usually use dust from the belt sander, smaller particles. Doesn't work good over larger or deeper areas.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

*I agree*



Alchymist said:


> I find it works OK for small imperfections; I usually use dust from the belt sander, smaller particles. Doesn't work good over larger or deeper areas.


Yes, everything has its limits, and I would have to think about using it on severe holes. But heck, try everything at least once... well most things.


----------

